
What is the point of the bookmark/digg/reddit-icons? - Tichy

======
Tichy
Wouldn't users of those services have the respective plugins installed anyway?

One thing that just came to mind: preparing title, description and tags for
bookmarking, but that could be taken from the HTML meta tags as well?

How many users click on those icons?

~~~
imp
I originally had your mindset, but I added a del.icio.us button on my pages
for the heck of it. I immdediately saw several posts to del.icio.us to my site
and surprisingly these were the first posts people had ever made. Even after
several weeks people hadn't learned to use the tags yet - every post was
system:unfiled (or they didn't find the need to use tagging).

As hard as it is to believe, not everyone knows what digg/reddit/del.icio.us
are. You're right that existing users would probably already have plugins
installed, but the buttons on the page can help new people register.

------
piers
Bookmark: if I find a post that's interesting and I think I might use it later
then I'll bookmark it. digg/reddit: If you find a post thats interesting then
you can "digg it" so that others can view it and either agree (digg) or
disagree(bury) with you.

